# N/A ABA Dyno Results



## TRFwhitey (Feb 23, 2009)

Well about 7 months ago I came across a parts car which happened to have an ABA with a P&P'ed head, 270 cam and adj. cam gear. Long story short I bought the car, parted it out and swapped the head into my 95 golf GTi . Both heads were OBD1 and before I went ahead with the swap I had it freshened up and inspected for cracks/ warping. All was good, so my friend and I swapped it out. The difference was noticeable for sure, the only thing I had done previously was a TT chip so this was signifacantly better. 
I then sent the chip out to TT to have reflashed for the 270 cam and to this day thats how the car remains. I did not have the money to upgrade from the stock exhaust so I know for sure its being chocked off...the money was spent on tires so its a legitimate excuse.







The car/motor has served me well as my DD and autocross warrior, winning my class a few times over the course of the summer. So this past weekend I decided to dyno the car to get a baseline before I go ahead and install all the new goodies I got over the summer for the upcoming track/autocross season. Heres the results...
Running on 91, cam gear set at +4 degrees
Remember...stock exhaust, even the suitcase!
















The parts I plan on adding during the next month are the following..
HKK/USRT SRI manifold
TT 288 cam
2.25" eurosports exhaust(new OEM cat/O2)
Raceland Header
MK4 lifters
Custom Wideband
Megasquirt
I plan on having one of the most COMPLETE build threads once I finish installing everything. Not only is there motor work, I have MANY susp. upgrades to be fitted so keep an eye out!
Feel free to post up your results too!















P.S.. Sry for the long story, im hoping with all the detail it will help answer any questions people have.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Subscribed


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice numbers man!


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I like where this is going.
:thumbup


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: N/A ABA Dyno Results (TRFwhitey)*

Looks like a N/A ABA done right. Interrested to see how the bigger cam does. Should scream. Do you have any trans work done?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

FWIW....
That 288* is going to kill your bottom end torque unless you swap to a shorter geared trans. Its why I took it out and put the 276* back in. Anything under 3800rpms suuuucked and comprised 80% of my driving.


----------



## TRFwhitey (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_FWIW....
That 288* is going to kill your bottom end torque unless you swap to a shorter geared trans. Its why I took it out and put the 276* back in. Anything under 3800rpms suuuucked and comprised 80% of my driving. 

We think along the same lines..







My initial plan was to go with the 276 but I got myself a CHE tranny stuffed with 1-3 2Y gears, CHE 4th and .75 fifth. To top it off it also has a quaife installed. So after that score, I picked up the new TT288 off of the tex which means I will now have the best of both worlds. On a side note, in autocross torque is only your friend if your running 140tw or lower tires, wheel spin is usually an issue....specially with an open diff while the suspension is unloaded. Anywyas I understand the 288 will cause some drivability issues even with the short ratio tranny but I am a pure enthusiast, much liek the rest of you, so I CAN and WILL put up ith it.








Ill update the thread with a link once the car is COMPLETE. I plan on including before/after dyno results, audio clips(for those interested in what the 288 cam/eurosport exhaust sounds like) and of course pics of the entire process. I have my first regional event may 2nd so I may also have a video of one of my runs. 
Cheers


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRFwhitey* »_
I got myself a CHE tranny stuffed with 1-3 2Y gears, CHE 4th and .75 fifth. To top it off it also has a quaife installed.


----------



## TVR (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

I have got to see this car, I am planning to install my cam soon..
To bad i missed the dyno day. 
Where is your regional event being held?


----------



## 2LiterWeapon (May 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TVR)*

I guess thats 113 at the wheels.... hmm.... What does a stock run come to?
I was pretty sure that the mk3s ran 115hp @OE.
But makes sense if its not at the wheels.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Stock ABA's runs between 94-96whp and about 111-113wtq.


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TRFwhitey (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TVR* »_I have got to see this car, I am planning to install my cam soon..
To bad i missed the dyno day. 
Where is your regional event being held?

what cam you installing? 
Heres a link to the thread where I singed up for the dyno day. The OP usually holds dyno days every month or two, you should try and come out to the next one.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4800660
As for the regional event, round 1 is being held at the Mosport DDT track. Heres a video from one of the cars that competed last year...its not vw so just pretend your in a golf








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gB-9L5l9Sc


----------



## TRFwhitey (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (2LiterWeapon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2LiterWeapon* »_I guess thats 113 at the wheels.... hmm.... What does a stock run come to?
I was pretty sure that the mk3s ran 115hp @OE.
But makes sense if its not at the wheels.


Yep...at the wheels! If it wasnt I would be extremely dissapointed!

Would love to see others post up some N/A ABA dyno sheets. I searched aba dyno results and they were scattered in many different threads, makes them very hard to track down if someone actually uses the search function.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Ok...you asked for it....
Keep in mind that these are on DynoDynamics and Mustang dynos that tend to run 5-10% lower than Dynojets....
Sh*t-ton of motor work w/ AT270* cam








w/ TT276*








w/ TT288*








And my favorite, stock motor overlayed with modded w/ 288*


----------



## TRFwhitey (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: N/A ABA Dyno Results (TRFwhitey)*

I know there is more out floating around! keep em coming


----------



## TVR (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TRFwhitey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRFwhitey* »_
what cam you installing? 
Heres a link to the thread where I singed up for the dyno day. The OP usually holds dyno days every month or two, you should try and come out to the next one.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4800660
As for the regional event, round 1 is being held at the Mosport DDT track. Heres a video from one of the cars that competed last year...its not vw so just pretend your in a golf








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gB-9L5l9Sc

I bought this cam from someone one here that sold it as a 276...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4811947
Yea, I wanted to go to the dyno day but i had a hectic Saturday and lets just say i did not wake up on Sunday.....
I can't check the youtube vid as i am at work but i am curious about the event @ mosport..... any more details?
What suspension setup are you running or planning to run? tyres?
I am going to aquire a cheap golf or jetta soon to make my dedicated track car again.....
Edit for gramaticals



_Modified by TVR at 12:58 PM 3-31-2010_


----------



## TRFwhitey (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TVR* »_
I bought this cam from someone one here that sold it as a 276...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4811947
Yea, I wanted to go to the dyno day but i had a hectic Saturday and lets just say i did not wake up on Sunday.....
I can't check the youtube vid as i am at work but i am curious about the event @ mosport..... any more details?
What suspension setup are you running or planning to run? tyres?
I am going to aquire a cheap golf or jetta soon to make my dedicated track car again.....
Edit for gramaticals
_Modified by TVR at 12:58 PM 3-31-2010_


Not many other details to tell to be honest. The event im competing in is round one of the CASC-OR mobil 1 series which runs from may to about september. Heres a link for more info regarding this paticular event http://www.casc.on.ca/forums/s...18950 . There is an open house on april 11th if you would like to learn more about the series.
As for the car, in its current state it doesnt have a great setup, but like I said, I spent most of my money on tires and small upgrades. All that matters is whats goin in now








A sneak peak of what im doing suspension wise would be...
Bilstein PSS9's(factory dampening/springs for now till I sort out the car)
GC camber plates
BFI control arms with poly/R32 bushings
SCCH spherical bearings in the rear beam
Shine RSB
11" G60 front brake
MK4 rear brakes
Brandnew knuckles, hubs, bearings, spindles, prop valve/brake lines(hard and stainless) and every nut, bolt, clip, part associated with the suspension both F/R. 100% complete overhaul! 
stripped interior(all the heavy ****
And for tires, toyo 205/50 RA1's on 15" mullin rims(better suited for track days, kumho V710's in the near future)
Hope to see you out at one of the events. Theres atleast 50 autocross events hosted by more than 5 different clubs during the course of the summer. PM if you would be interested in coming out to any of them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

you need an intake manifold!


----------



## TRFwhitey (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_you need an intake manifold!


I guess you didnt read the bottom of the first post....


----------



## 2.slowduo (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TRFwhitey)*

My 95 jetta with 180k put down 86 whp and 117 tq with a tt exhaust & k&n
Got a built head,p&p,hd springs,3 angle v job,decked,268 cam with adjustable gear
&standard tt chip
Old girl put down 120whp & 127 tq
Very fun,I autoX too nice fsp sleeper


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRFwhitey* »_

I guess you didnt read the bottom of the first post....


no i DID. Apparently you're not very good at reading COMPREHENSION. He says "parts i PLAN on adding" meaing he does not have them yet and as such still "needs" them


----------



## TRFwhitey (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
no i DID. Apparently you're not very good at reading COMPREHENSION. He says "parts i PLAN on adding" meaing *he *does not have them yet and as such still "needs" them









By saying "he", do you mean me? ...because im pretty sure im the OP.







Also when "I", or "he"( as you would say), says plan on adding, it does not necessarily mean I do not have the part already. Instead it can be interpreted in a couple different ways, i.e "I have yet to add it on the car", so for this reason I guess I can cut you some slack. However, next time just dont assume something based on a general use of a word.
Btw I do have the SRI already. Had it for a couple months now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRFwhitey* »_
However, next time just dont assume something based on a general use of a word.




Just kidding. 


_Modified by Golf2quick0 at 11:36 PM 3-31-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TRFwhitey* »_
By saying "he", do you mean me? ...because im pretty sure im the OP.







Also when "I", or "he"( as you would say), says plan on adding, it does not necessarily mean I do not have the part already. Instead it can be interpreted in a couple different ways, i.e "I have yet to add it on the car", so for this reason I guess I can cut you some slack. However, next time just dont assume something based on a general use of a word.
Btw I do have the SRI already. Had it for a couple months now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










oh nooeeez you got me.


----------



## TRFwhitey (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Its all good








Anymore dyno sheets out there?


----------



## DrugsMakeMeCool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TRFwhitey)*

not bad! wish my civic had that kinda torque


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrugsMakeMeCool)*

Badass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_FWIW....
That 288* is going to kill your bottom end torque unless you swap to a shorter geared trans. 

No kidding. Great power from 4000 up...new tranny would make a world of difference...swap in a new R&P (4.25:1 would be great) and a 0.7 fifth and you are set to max out at 100mph in 4th and still be able to drive on the highway in 5th


----------



## TRFwhitey (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bajan01)*

Not sure if you seen my post but I got a short ratio(CHE 4th/TDI 5th) tranny with a diff goin in so I got it covered








Little update...installed header back exhaust today. Sounds quite good and def helped my car breathe!! Ill post an audio clip later


----------



## TRFwhitey (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TRFwhitey)*

Installed my complete new exhaust as mentioned above, here are some pics. 
For reference purposes:
eurosport 2.25" catback
OEM cat/o2/wideband o2
Raceland Header(for the money it is quite nice and fits very nice!)
Side note... Was required to delete my EGR because of the header so all I did was take out the brass tubing from the EGR valve and capped it off. Then plugged in the EGR and was happy to find I had NO CEL! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now when I go to install the SRI, I cannot decide whether or not I should hide it somewhere leaving it plugged in or remove it completely and cut the #10 pin... anyways on to the pics/vid

Raceland Header








New OEM cat/o2 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Not a huge fan of the tip but it works..








A very short vid. sounds ok in the vid but ALOT better in person. It has avery deep sound to it.


Hope you enjoyed


----------



## URIN 2ND (Oct 29, 2001)

My 2 cents, only buy stuff you can later use with an ABA.

When you have the money and time, throw in an ABA with a Mk4 manifold, chip, cam...and call it a day. :wave:


----------

